# Not what I expected to see on the mountain



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

On Wed. afternoon my cousin and I jumped a Corsican Ram from under a lone pine tree high up on the mountain. We were afraid to shoot it without the DWR's permission. The DWR was concerned about it traveling to other areas which have Bighorns on them and infecting the wild sheep.
Just before dark the DWR showed up and we glassed for the ram with no luck. While we were waiting for them to get to us, which was over an hour hike in. We lost track of the ram. After signing some paperwork, we got permission to hunt down the ram but I had to go back to work the next day and that's when the DWR went back in, found and killed it. They took the head to do samples for any problems it might have been carrying.
We wanted to shoot it real bad but were afraid someone might call us in for poaching a Bighorn if they saw us do it, so we thought it would be best to get hold of the DWR instead. Cool looking ram and about the last thing I was expecting to see in the middle of a very hot day.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Crazy. Would make a cool mount and great conversation piece though. Too bad.----SS


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

So how likely is it that there are others out there?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Crazy post! Too bad you didn't get s chance to take a shot after the green light from the DWR


----------



## herefishyfishy (Sep 28, 2015)

To set the record straight, an old forum favorite, my boyfriend, Shaun Larsen, actually found and killed this ram Thursday morning with a green light from the DWR. Here's a pic!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## herefishyfishy (Sep 28, 2015)

Idratherbehunting said:


> So how likely is it that there are others out there?


It was a fluke deal. He was the only one on the mountain.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I would love to hear where they think it came from if they can track that down.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I would love to hear where they think it came from if they can track that down.


I'm sure they will try and figure that one out.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

herefishyfishy said:


> To set the record straight, an old forum favorite, my boyfriend, Shaun Larsen, actually found and killed this ram Thursday morning with a green light from the DWR. Here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, good ole Shawn Larsen. I'd like to hear his side of the story.
He can PM me anytime.


----------



## herefishyfishy (Sep 28, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> WOW, good ole Shawn Larsen. I'd like to hear his side of the story.
> He can PM me anytime.


There is no side to the story. I just said exactly how it happened. He spotted it, phone calls were made, 2 hours later, he had the approval from the biologist to kill him. So that's what he did. He removed the head, part of the lung, met with the biologist and gave it to him for testing. If you have any further questions you can send me a pm.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

herefishyfishy said:


> There is no side to the story. I just said exactly how it happened. He spotted it, phone calls were made, 2 hours later, he had the approval from the biologist to kill him. So that's what he did. He removed the head, part of the lung, met with the biologist and gave it to him for testing. If you have any further questions you can send me a pm.


That is the other side of the story. Last we heard, Wildlife services was called in to shoot the ram from the air, if they could find it.
We then get a voicemail on Thursday saying the ram had been killed and the head taken in for testing.
With no mention of another hunter killing it. We just thought it was the DWR that found and killed it.
Thanks for filling in the gaps.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm amazed Shaun hit it. Seems he only knows how to shoot his mouth off around here.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

So Fishy, why didn't he keep the meat? I shot one of those many years ago and I remember the meat being quite good. Or did I miss something and he did keep the meat.

At any rate, they make a pretty cool mount.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Fishy is Shaun, hiding behind the guise of his "girlfriend".


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I'm amazed Shaun hit it. Seems he only knows how to shoot his mouth off around here.


Look up in the sky, it's a bird, it's a plane......No it's Super Moderator.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I think Fishy is Shaun, hiding behind the guise of his "girlfriend".


 Ya think?:mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I think Fishy is Shaun, hiding behind the guise of his "girlfriend".


Maybe HairyFishy IS Shaun Larsen!! Caitlin Larsen now?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Texas style barbado sheep hunt in utah... haha.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

longbow said:


> Maybe HairyFishy IS Shaun Larsen!! Caitlin Larsen now?


How about a poll...is it Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner or is it Manti Teo's girlfriend?? -~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|-


----------



## herefishyfishy (Sep 28, 2015)

Bax* said:


> I'm amazed Shaun hit it. Seems he only knows how to shoot his mouth off around here.


He shoots guns and bows just as good as he is at shooting his mouth off. And we all know how good he is at that


----------



## herefishyfishy (Sep 28, 2015)

longbow said:


> So Fishy, why didn't he keep the meat? I shot one of those many years ago and I remember the meat being quite good. Or did I miss something and he did keep the meat.
> 
> At any rate, they make a pretty cool mount.


From what I understand, and I can confirm with Shaun if you'd like, he didn't take any meat. It's not a protected animal, more like an invasive species, and he isn't required to take any meat off of it when it's killed. But I'm not sure. He killed a deer as well and brought home bags of meat, so maybe the sheep was in there too. Idk, I didn't ask


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Ask Shane if he had a tag for that deer and ask him if he is still the greatest coot and shove hunter in all of Utah.


----------



## herefishyfishy (Sep 28, 2015)

Of course he had a tag for that deer. He wouldn't shoot it if he didn't.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

herefishyfishy said:


> To set the record straight, an old forum favorite, my boyfriend, Shaun Larsen, actually found and killed this ram Thursday morning with a green light from the DWR. Here's a pic!


Ridge - your post just went from one or two pages of, "that's so cool." to 10+ pages of off topic shenanigans that will likely end in someone getting banned.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

This thread will provide entertainment on an otherwise mundane Monday.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> Ridge - your post just went from one or two pages of, "that's so cool." to 10+ pages of off topic shenanigans that will likely end in someone getting banned.


 Wouldn't it be interesting to see some poll results on _who_ will get voted off the island?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting to see some poll results on _who_ will get voted off the island?


Good thing I found that hidden immunity idol on the muzzy buck hunt last friday!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Good thing I found that hidden immunity idol on the muzzy buck hunt last friday!


I got the "first impression rose" so I am safe at the Rose Ceremony !!!:shock:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't even make it past auditions.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Back on topic, are corsican sheep legal to own live in Utah? I know that there were some on Fremont Island at one point, but this is the first time Ive ever heard of any elsewhere.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Told ya. He/she can't help it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Alright fellas enough said!!Back to the original topic and leave names and insults out or will be locked-O,-


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell, if I would have know was in the area, I would have tried to get an autograph. 
Crap.
Well, at least I know I must have been in a descent enough area to hunt.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

herefishyfishy said:


> From what I understand, and I can confirm with Shaun if you'd like, he didn't take any meat. It's not a protected animal, more like an invasive species, and he isn't required to take any meat off of it when it's killed. But I'm not sure. He killed a deer as well and brought home bags of meat, so maybe the sheep was in there too. Idk, I didn't ask


I hope he brought it home. I'll assume he did because I can't imagine leaving it unless he just doesn't give a ****. It's good stuff.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Back on topic, are corsican sheep legal to own live in Utah? I know that there were some on Fremont Island at one point, but this is the first time Ive ever heard of any elsewhere.


I use to guide for Corsicans out on Promontory Point quite a few years ago. The outfitter had to get rid of them because they worried about the problems they might cause domestic sheep. I'm not sure you could have them now unless they're in a sheep-proof enclosure. It will be interesting to find out where this came from.
Also, it looks like that Corsican is crossed with some Muflon.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I was always under the impression that Corsican was a cross between a Mouflon and Barbado anyhow. Are they not?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.unitedhornedhairsheepassociation.org/historyofthecorsicanbreeds.html

learn something new every day.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I told ya leave it be!! CLOSED:!::!::!:


----------

